# When to take Carnitine



## OCTAPUS (Apr 19, 2003)

Well, I am in my first cutting face of my life and I've decided to try L-Carnitine.
I've started with 1000 mg liquid form 20 minutes before my training which consists by 70 minutes weight lifting and then 30 minutes of 70% cardio.
The question is if I am doing the right thing or I should prefer taking the Carnitine before cardio.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OCTAPUS *_
> Well, I am in my first cutting face of my life and I've decided to try L-Carnitine.
> I've started with 1000 mg liquid form 20 minutes before my training which consists by 70 minutes weight lifting and then 30 minutes of 70% cardio.
> The question is if I am doing the right thing or I should prefer taking the Carnitine before cardio.



First, welcome to the board 

There are studies suggesting that carnitine is effective and totally non-effective.....here is what I have seen 

1) It is best used once lower levels of BF are obtained, 8% and under

2)  It is best used in 3 week cycles, 3 on, 3 off

3)  You want L-Carnitine Tartrate from Lonza...or Carnitine Fumerate.....it takes 1 to 1.5 grams, taken 20-30 minutes before training and another 1/2 a gram taken 1/3 of the way through training...it works better for long bouts of training, especialy cardio

In all, it is not worth the price, and far better results can be achieve by perfecting your nutritional porgram than $40 of carnitine 

DP


----------

